# Want want want...



## mickle (7 Aug 2008)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/rocky-boroughs-08.jpg


Proper lush.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Aug 2008)

S'alroight, I suppose.....


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Aug 2008)

How much?


----------



## peejay78 (7 Aug 2008)

bars aside, looks an awful lot like a fuji.


----------



## mickle (7 Aug 2008)

It doesn't look _anything like_ the Fuji!


----------



## mickle (7 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> How much?



£649 RRP


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Aug 2008)

You can do much better for that money. You can build up something original for a start!


----------



## mickle (7 Aug 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> You can do much better for that money. You can build up something original for a start!



You're absolutely right. 


Still want one.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Aug 2008)

That's lust!

It's a bit like my obsession with Toyota Landcruisers, totally impractical except for places I've lived in Africa, but wherever I live, I want one!


----------



## peejay78 (7 Aug 2008)

it does look a _lot_ like a fuji. including FSA cranks, alex rims, chromoly tubing.


----------



## GrahamG (7 Aug 2008)

Don't like the graphics, or the stealth all black look - I've been looking at too many Bagpuss bikes and have an basic need to see silver on rims/spokes/hubs and cranksets!


----------



## galaxy1 (7 Aug 2008)

Buy two.


----------



## dudi (8 Aug 2008)

looks like my bike.


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2008)

peejay78 said:


> it does look a _lot_ like a fuji. including FSA cranks, alex rims, chromoly tubing.



Tosh! The head-tube angle is at least a degree steeper on the Boroughs. Can't you see that?

AND its like _totally_ a different colour as well. 



And the saddle is way better on the RM.


----------



## spandex (8 Aug 2008)

Come on Mickle It dose look like a fuji that was my 1st thought of what it was.


----------



## peejay78 (8 Aug 2008)

mickle said:


> Tosh! The head-tube angle is at least a degree steeper on the Boroughs. Can't you see that?
> 
> AND its like _totally_ a different colour as well.
> 
> ...



he knows it. i thought it was a fuji, the 2009 special - excuse me for my 'leftfield' thoughts, but why not save £350 and buy a fuji instead?

in addition, a saddle made of tetanus-inducing rusty nails and sandpaper would be better than the fuji emasculator mk4.


----------



## yenrod (8 Aug 2008)

mickle said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/rocky-boroughs-08.jpg
> 
> 
> Proper lush.









Where's the gears


----------



## peejay78 (8 Aug 2008)

i think they're hidden in the seattube and it works bionically through a chip in the rider's arm. it's the new dura ace invisible bio-mechanic shifter.


----------



## yenrod (8 Aug 2008)

peejay78 said:


> i think they're hidden in the seattube and it works bionically through a chip in the rider's arm. it's the new dura ace invisible bio-mechanic shifter.



Wow that sounds far out maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> Where's the gears



More importantly, where are the pedals?!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> More importantly, where are the pedals?!



MOST importantly, where's the rider?


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Aug 2008)

I think Mickle has made it abundantly clear he wants that position!


----------



## spandex (8 Aug 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> More importantly, where are the pedals?!





Pedals, Pedals are over rated. who needs Pedals!


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Aug 2008)

*imagines bone graft pedal axles that slot into crank arms!*


----------



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2008)

A N Other Fixie...<shrug>

What's the USP then Mickle?


----------



## mickle (10 Aug 2008)

It's a Rocky Mountain!!

(I'm an enormous fan, I'd buy one of everything they make if I had the dosh)


----------



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2008)

mickle said:


> It's a Rocky Mountain!!
> 
> (I'm an enormous fan, I'd buy one of everything they make if I had the dosh)


So you're a brand whore. What's the big deal about them?


----------



## mickle (10 Aug 2008)

Chuffy said:


> So you're a brand whore. What's the big deal about them?



_Label queen_ if you don't mind! 

www.bikes.com


----------



## Zoiders (10 Aug 2008)

Generic stuff from the same factory, add £100 or so for every step up the brand name ladder

You want/need somthing like this

<center>
<img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c234/Zoiders/LynxFixie002.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>

Hmmmm...handbuilt


----------



## mickle (10 Aug 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Generic stuff from the same factory, add £100 or so for every step up the brand name ladder
> 
> You want/need somthing like this
> 
> ...



Gosh. How insightful.


----------



## Zoiders (10 Aug 2008)

Better?


----------



## mickle (10 Aug 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Better?



Much


----------



## peejay78 (11 Aug 2008)

strange bar angle. no straps, no brakes, a winning combo.


----------



## Zoiders (11 Aug 2008)

Single sided clipless pedals

A front brake was added after the phot was taken

The bar angle is in fact correct as they are not anatomics, just old fashioned drops - its a TT frame not a track frame.


----------



## peejay78 (11 Aug 2008)

i was being mischievious. 

i guessed the photo was an early shot - i do the same. btw, with old fashioned drops are they supposed to point up or is it just more practical that way? i can't handle anything less than bar ends that run in the same line as the top tube.


----------



## Zoiders (12 Aug 2008)

They arent pointing up its just your eyes playing tricks on you due the perspective created by the brick work behind it

Same bike, same time, different angle


----------



## peejay78 (13 Aug 2008)

'i see what you mean'.


----------

